# Comments on Infinity I30



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My mother is looking for a new car. She was looking at some '99-'00 I30's and she loves them. Anyone know anything about these cars or have any comments???


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The I35 looks really good IMO, but it probably costs a little more than the I30. The I30 looks more like a regular maxima, while the I35 looks more unique(different head and taillights, nicer wheels).


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The new I35 is too expensive. We are looking for a used car. Of course we would go for the I35 but we don't want to spend that much money on a car.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I meant a used I35... but yeah, it probably costs the same as a new one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

ok well the I30 in its A33 chassis form is nice. My Dad owns one and its great. BUT We both preferred his A32. Very JDM and actually has some JDM aftermarket parts if she ever lets you touch it. Also noticed a better turning radius. A little more boxy, but very nice. the A33 has the nav, headlights, and new body lines. I30 and I35 with relation to the A33 chassis are almost identical.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

My uncle had an I30, and it was very nice, but a little vanilla (read: bland). IMO, I would buy a Maxima SE over an I30, save a few bucks and have pretty much the same car. The I30 might be a little quieter, though. 

The I35 is different story, though. Very sweet


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah she is actually leaning more towards a Maxima now. They are cheaper and just a nice.


----------

